# Ads with Sound



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 12, 2011)

Maybe I haven't noticed it until now, but the adds with noise are very tiresome. Especially when they're at the bottom of a long thread. Makes me want to visit the forums less.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2011)

Just give us the link it goes to and we can ask to have it blocked.  We don't all see the same ads, I'm afraid, so unless someone tells me specifically what ad it is and what it links to, I'll never be aware of it.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Apr 12, 2011)

The last one was Lysol. When it comes up again I'll let you know.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 12, 2011)

The ads in question are showing up in the "Check out our Sponsors" box at the bottom of the page.  They are movies played in Flash, not regular banners, so they don't have a link associated with them.  So far, I've seen one for Lysol and one for something called Zoo.  They appear to be Google ads.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 13, 2011)

Deset Glad nailed it exactly. I just saw both of them myself.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2011)

If you click on the ad (yeah, I know it's a pain) you can let me know what link it goes to.  That link is what we use to block the ad.  We can't do it from a description, unfortunately - Google ads have millions (quite literally) of possible ads.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 13, 2011)

ScorpiusRisk said:


> The last one was Lysol.




Yeah.  That one really stinks!


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 13, 2011)

There's a Clearasil flash (or video) ad now that when complete rolls right into the ZOO ad.  Neither allows a click-thru of any sort, as far as I could tell.  You can click to stop and start them, and replay them, and to mute them too, but there is no link associated with them.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 14, 2011)

I know this is kind of cheating, and I've only recently done this, but I got so fed up with the ads (especially getting in trouble for some of the old non-grandma appropriate evony ads and such) that I installed the adblock add on to chrome so I don't see them, and this doesn't function at school where I have to use mozilla or IE, or chrome without adblock if I get lucky, but at home it's great.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 14, 2011)

I see the Lysol ad, which then rolls into the ZOO ad.  When I click on the Lysol ad, it goes here:

LYSOL Mission For Health | Disinfecting & Germ Prevention

, or with noparse on:

http://www.lysol.com/mission-for-health/?utm_source=Display-Campaign&utm_medium=banner-ads&utm_campaign=MissionForHealth-Sept2010

Clicking on the the ZOO ad, however, does nothing but play/stop.  I can't dig a link out of it.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 14, 2011)

Just had one start playing when I came to Meta to check this thread.  It was a Finish ad that had a link going here -

FINISH® Dishwasher Detergent Official Site: Automatic Dishwashing Products


----------



## Asmor (Apr 14, 2011)

Just had the lysol one, and then it was followed by another which I managed to stop before it started... The second one was in Japanese, and clicking it just paused/played the ad.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 17, 2011)

An ad for Regent University has some annoying sound bits.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate them so much!

The Diamond Standard of Dishwashing(TM) by FINISH® Dishwasher Product Range | Special Offers


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate them, hate them with the strength of a hundred fiery suns!

Well, maybe not THAT much. but a lot.

LYSOL Mission For Health | Disinfecting & Germ Prevention


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2011)

I've asked for the following domains to be blocked:

lysol.com
registration.rb.com
finishdishwashing.com

Let me know any more.


----------

